# VIP Euro Del



## pinmagic (Sep 3, 2010)

dbs600 said:


> Yes, this will be my first European Delivery, and no, I will not be doing Performance Center Delivery. I was just confused with the 'wine and dine' reference. If BMW was to cover / arrange for a few dinners during one's stay in Munich that would be something vs. handing over a couple of vouchers to restaurants in BMW Welt - which I do not believe can be used for the more expensive offerings in the building; NOT that I am expecting same! Otherwise, I'm less concerned with what other makes do, as I am getting a BMW at the end of the day. I just want to make sure that I get the best possible treatment from BMW - whether I pay for it or not - while I'm there; which is why I am upset as to why the US Market is only offered 'premium delivery' vs. what the rest of the world gets with the optional 'vip delivery', which includes a full tank of gas, among other things.


Yes, you get a small voucher (only about $10 or $20), but you also get free access to the lounge. There, you'll find an open buffet of coffees, beer, soda, sandwiches and desserts. You can use that any time during your day at the BMW Welt. In fact, I returned the next day to go to the musuem (which was closed on Monday, my original delivery date), and had lunch again in the lounge.

I don't think there are different methods of delivery - I saw no evidence of it. As far as I was concerned, what I got was VIP treatment. Just a great experience all around. :thumbup:


----------



## pinmagic (Sep 3, 2010)

By the way, you also get a small voucher (about $10?) to use in the lifestyle shop. And they gave me a LARGE paperback book on the making of BMW Welt. THAT was a pain to carry home!


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

dbs600 said:


> which I do not believe can be used for the more expensive offerings in the building;
> 
> which is why I am upset as to why the US Market is only offered 'premium delivery' vs. what the rest of the world gets with the optional 'vip delivery', which includes a full tank of gas, among other things.


You can use the food voucher at any of the three restaurants in the Welt.

I have always recieved a full tank of gas with my car in the US, even when I bought a Honda. If you meant a full tank at the Welt, it was discontinued when the Welt opened in 2007 because of regulations about storing too much fuel inside a building.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you everyone.

Pinmagic: Did you change your delivery date from Monday to another day of the week becuase the museum was closed on Monday?

BMW Power: Those who take "VIP Delivery" at BMW Welt are given a full tank of gas upon delivery at BMW Welt, which is what I care about.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

dbs600 said:


> BMW Power: Those who take "VIP Delivery" at BMW Welt are given a full tank of gas upon delivery at BMW Welt, which is what I care about.


Is that a question of money (spent the last cent on 750) or convenience with you? Or is that just a matter of "somebody gets it and I don't"?


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

The later. I am flying half way around the world and I would like to take part in the most full experience I possibly can, not minding to pay extra, within reason, for the level of service that would be provided to me per "VIP Delivery". For the hell that I went through with my Individual order, the last thing I want is any stops to the very best BMW has to offer.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

You will be very pleased with the experience, everyone is treated like a VIP. Where did you read that some customers get a full tank? Like I said, this was standard before the Welt (pre 2007) was built, but no longer. I had about 1/3 of a tank when I got mine and that seems to be about what most people are getting.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

In a way, you're already getting the best that BMW has to offer for less: BMW prices their cars in U.S. lower than anywhere else in the world + NYC tax is half of what every other European pays in VAT tax. i.e. your car would cost over 50% more in Holland, Norway, and Russia and even 10% more in Canada. Would you change that for a full tank of gas?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Per BMW NA, there is no super deluxe, top secret VIP Delivery program for U.S. customers. 

The program may be available in other markets but it is not a U.S. option.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Per BMW NA, there is no super deluxe, top secret VIP Delivery program for U.S. customers.
> 
> The program may be available in other markets but it is not a U.S. option.


No one told Katy Perry ;-)
http://www.motorward.com/2010/08/after-vw-katy-perry-hooks-up-with-bmw/

Thomas Muderlak, host and manager of BMW Welt.... He was personally on hand to show Katy Perry the hightlights of BMW Welt , after which she insisted on signing the BMW Welt guestbook by kissing it.

If I had know this I would have flipped back a few pages in the guest book.


----------



## bdb (Mar 14, 2002)

When I picked up Friday there were 3 guys picking up. Well 1 guy and his 2 minders? They bit sat back of him while he did the signing off the paperwork. And they both wore sunglasses. And he picked up a 7. 

Also only US and German customers can collect at the welt.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

BMW Power said:


> You will be very pleased with the experience, everyone is treated like a VIP. Where did you read that some customers get a full tank? Like I said, this was standard before the Welt (pre 2007) was built, but no longer. I had about 1/3 of a tank when I got mine and that seems to be about what most people are getting.


I called and spoke with a representative from BMW Welt myself and the ability to take delivery with a full tank of gas was confirmed; trust me, I've been there done that with this order.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

JSpira said:


> Per BMW NA, there is no super deluxe, top secret VIP Delivery program for U.S. customers.
> 
> The program may be available in other markets but it is not a U.S. option.


Yes, it is available for other markets (Germany), but why not the US? Why not give US customers the ability to spend more for VIP Delivery?


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

I guess the point is, you are not, a VeryIP, if you have to pay for it. VIP status is usually conferred rather not purchased.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

BMW Power said:


> No one told Katy Perry ;-)
> http://www.motorward.com/2010/08/after-vw-katy-perry-hooks-up-with-bmw/
> 
> Thomas Muderlak, host and manager of BMW Welt.... He was personally on hand to show Katy Perry the hightlights of BMW Welt , after which she insisted on signing the BMW Welt guestbook by kissing it.
> ...


Yeah, but I'll bet you can have a playdate with Elmo.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

That's one area that BMW could use the Disney touch on - interaction with clients. Sort of the "character meal" approach.

When I attended the Saab Aero Academy, one of the included items was dinner with Saab local management - 2 or so reps would sit at tables of 10. Something like that with production, design, motorsport personnel would not be unappreciated. And it may be something that the associates could get out of it - talking to unfiltered real customers, getting real feedback to take back to their jobs. Language may be a barrier.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

bdb said:


> When I picked up Friday there were 3 guys picking up. Well 1 guy and his 2 minders? They bit sat back of him while he did the signing off the paperwork. And they both wore sunglasses. And he picked up a 7.


How is that different to anyone else? I had my 2 friends with me in April - perhaps I should have told them to wear their sunglasses and I would have been treated differently?

Knowing them, they would have done it while flipping me the bird in front of the delivery staff.


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

M FUNF said:


> I guess the point is, you are not, a VeryIP, if you have to pay for it. VIP status is usually conferred rather not purchased.


ha that sums it up nicely


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

M FUNF said:


> I guess the point is, you are not, a VeryIP, if you have to pay for it. VIP status is usually conferred rather not purchased.





tonmonde said:


> ha that sums it up nicely


You guys are completely OFF point; point being: VIP Delivery - or whatever you want to call it - CAN be had, for a premium, just not in the US. This has nothing to do with celebrity status; such goes through seperate channels, no doubt; to wit: the article linked to above.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm surprised that with all the years some have put into this board and with some being European Delivery veterans, no one has come across this previously. Can anyone shed light on the other European Delivery secrets, perk-wise, etc. that one should at least attempt to request / ask for?


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

dbs600 said:


> I'm surprised that with all of the years some have put into these boards and with some being European Delivery veterans, no one has come across this previously. Can anyone shed light on the other secrets of European Delivery, perk-wise, etc. that one should at least attempt to request / ask for?


Shh, we were sworn to secrecy, but if you really ask them nicely, when you pick up the car, they throw in a luscious Bavarian gal to keep you company for the night, but shh.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

DXK said:


> Shh, we were sworn to secrecy, but if you really ask them nicely, when you pick up the car, they through in a luscious Bavarian gal to keep you company for the night, but shh.


Now we're talking. But in all seriousness, that's the sense I'm getting; some are holding back. I'm just about having the best possible time and everyone else having same too. Granted, those who frequent this board are but a fraction of those who take European Delivery.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

dbs600 said:


> Yes, it is available for other markets (Germany), but why not the US? Why not give US customers the ability to spend more for VIP Delivery?


So what exactly is involved in German VIP delivery besides a tank of gas?


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

BMW Power said:


> So what exactly is involved in German VIP delivery besides a tank of gas?


The 'wining and dining' previously alluded to, albeit lacking in the 'Premium Delivery' everyone's experienced: A private room for delivery catered with gourmet food and a sound and light show tailored to the individual, as well as dinner reservations at an ultra high end restaurant. Does anyone else know what else is involved? Is there any way what-so-ever to obtain this?

I'm getting more and more psyched for this trip!


----------



## BlackBerryCubed (Dec 5, 2007)

I wonder if Vanessa (delivery specialist) was assigned to these VIP deliveries!!!


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll be traveling with a lady in tow, but what's the verdict on Vanessa anyway? Is she really hot enough to trade off the knowledge/thoroughness of Bernhard? Couldn't really tell from the photos.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I thought the regular old delivery was pretty good, maybe you guys should step back 4 years and see how it used to be done at Freimann. ED at the Welt is 10x more VIP, but Freimann was more 007...cryptic directions via footpath, intercom system to get inside the top secret grounds, a tight little garage door to get the car through if you dared to drive it out.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

lilskel said:


> I thought the regular old delivery was pretty good, maybe you guys should step back 4 years and see how it used to be done at Freimann. ED at the Welt is 10x more VIP, but Freimann was more 007...cryptic directions via footpath, intercom system to get inside the top secret grounds, a tight little garage door to get the car through if you dared to drive it out.


I agree - your characterization of Freimann as "007" is spot on.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

dbs600 said:


> I called and spoke with a representative from BMW Welt myself and the ability to take delivery with a full tank of gas was confirmed; trust me, I've been there done that with this order.


You can confirm all you want, but I can tell you (as others have) from my own experience that you do NOT get a full tank of gas. BMW used to give out a full tank of gas prior to the Welt.



dbs600 said:


> I'm surprised that with all the years some have put into this board and with some being European Delivery veterans, no one has come across this previously. Can anyone shed light on the other European Delivery secrets, perk-wise, etc. that one should at least attempt to request / ask for?


What is the obsession with the VIP treatment? Isn't the car itself and the experience of driving in Germany the point of the ED program?



dbs600 said:


> I'll be traveling with a lady in tow, but what's the verdict on Vanessa anyway? Is she really hot enough to trade off the knowledge/thoroughness of Bernhard? Couldn't really tell from the photos.


Hmm... You got all your priorities upside down. You are thinking about picking up chicks at the Welt (out of all places you could)? :thumbdwn:


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

Boy oh boy enigma. I've called, I've asked, and one gets a full tank with VIP Delivery; think whatever you want, doesn't faze me. I'm obsessed with all and this is but one thread... fault me for prefering exlusivity in what I do; no worries. And, for the record, I've already requested Bernhard; no way I'd opt for t&a over brains, esp. on a first go at ED, no telling on the second. A little too serious, my friend.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

dbs600 said:


> Boy oh boy enigma. I've called, I've asked, and one gets a full tank with VIP Delivery; think whatever you want, doesn't faze me. I'm obsessed with all and this is but one thread... fault me for prefering exlusivity in what I do; no worries. And, for the record, I've already requested Bernhard; no way I'd opt for t&a over brains, esp. on a first go at ED, no telling on the second. A little too serious, my friend.


Dude, go to the gas station or become a celebrity..those are your only choices. :bareass:


----------



## chef_geek (Dec 29, 2008)

Agreed. I think this question has been answered several times now the same way.

/End of Thread


----------



## pinmagic (Sep 3, 2010)

I once heard a comedian say that we've become a society of people walking around feeling entitled to feel slighted. With all due respect to dbs, that's the sense I'm getting here. Dude, you are SO setting yourself up to ruin an amazing expericence by wondering if soemone else is getting a crumb more than you. I can just imagine your anxiety, as you wait in the lounge, complaining that your free food isn't as nice as someone else's free food, and wondering if the gas tank will be full. And what happens if it isn't? Is that going to put a damper on your day?

And as for "A private room for delivery catered with gourmet food and a sound and light show tailored to the individual, as well as dinner reservations at an ultra high end restaurant" - who the heck wants that? It's about the car - not some high-end meal.

Not trying to give you a hard time - just telling you to RELAX. There will ALWAYS be people who get more than you, and people who get less. If there is a VIP delivery, resign yourself to the fact that it's not available. Not for you, anyway, cause you're not Katy Perry, and you're not shooting a show at BMW Welt.

So just sit back, enjoy, and resign yourself now to the fact that the gas tank may or may not be full. (I don't recall, cause I really didn't care.) And, by the way, when it was redelivered in the states, it did come with a full tank.

Oh, and that "sound and light show tailored to the individual" may well refer to the one-on-one interactive computer-based intro and driving simulation your personal rep will show you before the delivery. It includes your name, and some specific features of your car.

And now, to answer your question: nope, I didn't reschedule delivery. I took delivery on Monday, and then found out that the museum wasn't open that day. So I went back the next day for that, and as noted, they welcomed me to use the free lounge (with buffet) again. They also gave me tix to go up the olympic tower next door - regularly about $10 each, IIRC.

You're gonna have a blast - if you let yourself!


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

JSpira said:


> I agree - your characterization of Freimann as "007" is spot on.


I'd say more like Alias.

Bond wouldn't need secret gates--he'd find some other way in, either charm or an underground tunnel.


----------



## sleejay (Aug 18, 2010)

You are picking up A CAR. You happened to decide to do it on vacation. BMW owes you what you paid for. A car. Not dinner and handjobs and unlimited amounts of petrol. 

You are not a precious snowflake. Stop thinking you are so god dammed important and stop trying to impress yourself, because its not working on us. You are coming across as a whiny child, which is the antithesis of the"VIP" you picture yourself as.

To paraphrase han solo, you suffer from delusions of grandeur.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

enigma said:


> You can confirm all you want, but I can tell you (as others have) from my own experience that you do NOT get a full tank of gas. BMW used to give out a full tank of gas prior to the Welt.


With VIP delivery (not available to BMW NA customers), you do get a full tank of fuel. The BMW Welt was limited by the fire dept. as to how many new cars could be in the building with a full tank and that number was, I believe, 5 or 6 at any one time.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

Some good words, Pinmagic, but you have it wrong - not to mention everyone else does as well. Simply put: not once have I felt entitled in life. And, no, I'm not Katy Perry or whoever that is from the prior link. Everyone is just a bit hung up on the "VIP" name of this delivery type. It is NOT for VIP's, but for people who want something more, above and beyond (isn't that why so many of you have gone on European Delivery in the first place anyway; something more than the common delivery of your car in the states?). This is about a level of service that is POSSIBLE and can be paid for and I wanted to know if anyone here knew about getting it for the US Market (FOR A FEE or whatever the case may be) - whether there was someone special to ask, etc. Overall, once I understood that no one knows here, I should've just been on my way, instead of playing to all the hate; no need to educate you if you're not curious. Anyway, I'm going to have a ball regardless (I'm not planning to have a bad time - come on now!), and the next time you guys are up for ED, I guarantee you'll do your very best to get down to the bottom of this as I have here, or, maybe not.


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

My last ED was pre-Welt. Very much looking forward to seeing the Welt in Novemeber. But...

The "fire department" excuse for not filling the tanks sounds suspicious (how many German parking garages have offices and malls on top of them? They are filled with cars that are filled with gas). If BMW really wanted to give you a free tank of gas but couldn't due to some fire department regulation, they'd hand out coupons for the closest gas station to the Welt.



JSpira said:


> With VIP delivery (not available to BMW NA customers), you do get a full tank of fuel. The BMW Welt was limited by the fire dept. as to how many new cars could be in the building with a full tank and that number was, I believe, 5 or 6 at any one time.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

dbs600 said:


> Some good words, Pinmagic, but you have it wrong - not to mention everyone else does as well. Simply put: not once have I felt entitled in life. And, no, I'm not Katy Perry or whoever that is from the prior link. Everyone is just a bit hung up on the "VIP" name of this delivery type. It is NOT for VIP's, but for people who want something more, above and beyond (isn't that why so many of you have gone on European Delivery in the first place anyway; something more than the common delivery of your car in the states?). This is about a level of service that is POSSIBLE and can be paid for and I wanted to know if anyone here knew about getting it for the US Market (FOR A FEE or whatever the case may be) - whether there was someone special to ask, etc. Overall, once I understood that no one knows here, I should've just been on my way, instead of playing to all the hate; no need to educate you if you're not curious. Anyway, I'm going to have a ball regardless (I'm not planning to have a bad time - come on now!), and the next time you guys are up for ED, I guarantee you'll do your very best to get down to the bottom of this as I have here, or, maybe not.


If amenities are what you require then you should have done an S Class Mercedes Benz, you would have been given a voucher from the airport to a 5 star hotel where MB would have picked up the tab for the night. Then the next day you would have also recieved a voucher for the taxi ride to the delivery center in Boblingen, where you would have recieved the MB equal of the premium lounge food available, and your car would have been delivered with a full tank of gas. Oh unfortuneately that is the standard MB delivery package for all cars. Maybe there is an enhanced program but I have not experienced it in all my deliveries, and last time they recognized me as a returning customer.

As for the tours offered by the two companies MB beats BMW by a country mile.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

M FUNF said:


> As for the tours offered by the two companies MB beats BMW by a country mile.


I found the BMW Dingolfing tour to be much better than the Benz Sindelfingen or Porsche Stuttgart tours. The Audi Ingolstadt tour is worse. The BMW Munich likely isn't that good either. Rule of thumb - the closer you can get, and the smaller the tour group, the better the tour. But - any tour is better than no tour.


----------



## pinmagic (Sep 3, 2010)

Fair enough,dbs - it was definitely a good question to ask. I think you just came across as a little - ahem - strident. But if there is another level of service available, it'd be nice to know. Personally, I think it's just like everything else in life - there's 1 level of service for us peons, and another for the celebs.



dbs600 said:


> Anyway, I'm going to have a ball regardless (I'm not planning to have a bad time - come on now!)


Well, that's all that matters. :thumbup:

BTW: When I went, the factory was closed for August break. I knew that going in, so I made it a point to head to the VW Glass Building factory in Dresden for a tour. They make the Phaetons there. (Those things sell for up to $180K! :yikes

That was a pretty cool tour - I recommend it, if you're in the area.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dbs600 said:


> This is about a level of service that is POSSIBLE and can be paid for and I wanted to know if anyone here knew about getting it for the US Market (FOR A FEE or whatever the case may be) - whether there was someone special to ask, etc. Overall, once I understood that no one knows here, I should've just been on my way,


I thought my post regarding its (lack of) availability from BMW NA was clear, no? :dunno:


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

JSpira said:


> Per BMW NA, there is no super deluxe, top secret VIP Delivery program for U.S. customers. The program may be available in other markets but it is not a U.S. option.





JSpira said:


> I thought my post regarding its (lack of) availability from BMW NA was clear, no? :dunno:


Yes, it was, thank you, but in light of what you said earlier...



JSpira said:


> As far as I know, BMW decided not to go the VIP route. I'm not sure if the VIP lounge was ever finished actually. I didn't even ask about it on my last two visits but I was told earlier that BMW had decided against a VIP program.


...did you reach out to and get certain confirmation from a contact of yours at BMW, as you seemed to originally believe the program was not available?

I did follow up with this...



dbs600 said:


> Yes, it is available for other markets (Germany), but why not the US? Why not give US customers the ability to spend more for VIP Delivery?


...but I also felt compelled to respond to this...



M FUNF said:


> I guess the point is, you are not, a VeryIP, if you have to pay for it. VIP status is usually conferred rather not purchased.


...which resulted in the past 10+ posts.

Alright, I have now spent, and wasted, a bit too much of my time here. Case closed.

Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

chrischeung said:


> I found the BMW Dingolfing tour to be much better than the Benz Sindelfingen or Porsche Stuttgart tours. The Audi Ingolstadt tour is worse. The BMW Munich likely isn't that good either. Rule of thumb - the closer you can get, and the smaller the tour group, the better the tour. But - any tour is better than no tour.


I was not referring to the factory tours which I felt were about equal, I was referring to the 5 day tour packages offered by each manufacturer. MB is a much better deal financially.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Having done an ED, I can confidently say that the experience can't get much more "VIP" w/out chicks and blow.

Sure, not having a full tank of gas sucks, but as I understand it (JSpira can correct me) that has more to do with fire prevention requirements, than a desire to stiff us out of $80 in gas.



M FUNF said:


> I guess the point is, you are not, a VeryIP, if you have to pay for it. VIP status is usually conferred rather not purchased.


That is probably dead on. The Welt Manager showing up for a photo op while you sign the book is more of a marketing scheme than anything else.


----------



## admranger (Dec 24, 2005)

What????? No chicks and blow during delivery????? What kind of second rate joint are they running in Munich? :dunno: This. Will. Not. Do. :bigpimp:


:rofl:


----------

